# customs duty



## coco (Sep 6, 2007)

can anyone please tell me if there is any customs duty on personal effects coming into portugal from outside the eu?
thankyou,
coco


----------



## scutty (Nov 9, 2007)

yes some get through, been charged on silly personal things like snow boarding googles, 1 pair in Portugal?god luck


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

coco said:


> can anyone please tell me if there is any customs duty on personal effects coming into portugal from outside the eu?
> thankyou,
> coco


Well there shouldn't be. 
Have a look here
http://customs.hmrc.gov.uk/channels...cument&columns=1&id=HMCE_PROD_008566#P28_3229


----------



## nelinha (Jan 15, 2009)

No. Before moving to Portugal you must make a list of all your personal belongings and househould contents in English and Portuguese (if you are coming from an english speaking country). This is called a certificado de bagagem and it has a declaration that you must sign stating that the articles in the list have been your household contents for at least one year. This declaration is signed, make two photocopies and take everything to the police station to be authenticated. Then you go to the Portuguese consulate with your passport and the list, pay a fee and they will stamp your lists. They will be attached to your household container so that when your things arrive in Portugal you will not pay any duty on them. You will only have a problem if you try to take a collection of 200 wine bottles like we will be taking from South AFrica. Go to the portuguese consulate in your city, and ask them for a "minutas de certificados- certificado de bagagem, it will show you exactly how it must be done. Good luck


----------

